# Wanted: Dell Latitude CP (166Mhz)



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

I am looking for a Dell Latitude CP M166ST and any parts anyone may have for this laptop. Specifically, I'm looking for memory modules 2x64MB, any size hard drive (mine's 2GB-ouch!), and the screws from the bottom of the case, especially the one right in the middle between the module bays.
If anyone has this laptop and would be willing to part with it, I'll pay for it and the shipping fees. It doesn't need to be working; I just need the parts to beef up mine, which works wonderfully.
Thanks all! :wave:
-Andy


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Well it looks like the RAM that was in there was Kingston 64MB SDRAM Memory Module - 64MB - Non-ECC - SDRAM - 144-pin SoDIMM - P/N KTD-CP/64. You should be able to do a quick search and find simular type RAM. 

The screws might be a little harder to find. I would suggest calling a whole sale company. A few that come to mind are www.partstore.com or www.sparepartswarehouse.com.


----------



## Messymeese (Sep 24, 2008)

andyenglish said:


> I am looking for a Dell Latitude CP M166ST and any parts anyone may have for this laptop. Specifically, I'm looking for memory modules 2x64MB, any size hard drive (mine's 2GB-ouch!), and the screws from the bottom of the case, especially the one right in the middle between the module bays.
> If anyone has this laptop and would be willing to part with it, I'll pay for it and the shipping fees. It doesn't need to be working; I just need the parts to beef up mine, which works wonderfully.
> Thanks all! :wave:
> -Andy


I have:

1X Hard Drive: IBM: DTCA-24090 TRAVE.4GT 4090MB 2.5"/SSL ATA3 from my old and cracked screen Dell Latitude CP

and 

1X 64MB Ram from it

and 

If you want, the rest of the laptop with a cracked screen some dee scratches and some cracked plastic parts.


----------



## andyenglish (Feb 7, 2007)

Great! I'll take the whole thing. How much will you take for it?
-Andy


----------



## Messymeese (Sep 24, 2008)

How about $100 + shipping?

I can also throw in another 64MB ram for $30 more bucks.


----------

